
Trump Lies. China Thrives - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/07/opinion/trump-china-trade.html
======
davidf18
"C.E.O. of Career International, told me two of his hottest job openings in
China are in “software and new energy” — everyone is looking for engineers for
electric cars, solar and wind. Walter Fang, a top executive at iSoftStone,
which helps design China’s smart, sustainable cities, told me that “just two
weeks ago I brought in about a dozen green energy start-up companies from
Massachusetts” to show them opportunities in China."

